# Google+ Kontakte mit Daten erstellen



## schmidtt1 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 
meine Google+ Kontakte erscheinen bei mir auch auf dem Smartphone.
Soweit so gut, nur steht dort außer dem Link zum Google+ Profil nichts.
Unter Name steht: (unbekannt)

Ist es möglich die Kontaktdaten aus dem Profil in einen übersichtlichen
Google-Kontakt zu übertragen? 

Ich freue mich über Lösungsvorschläge.


----------

